# Suggest a GPU within 7k-8K



## Flash (Jul 22, 2017)

Long story short, i was using Sapphire AMD Radeon HD6670 since 2012, and it went sort of dead last week. Am getting artifacts within 5-10 minutes of using the system, and sometimes the display itself going blank - and the only option is to restart the system.




So that leaves me no choice, but to get a new GPU.
Please suggest AMD/nVidia GPU within 7k, based on my below config.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1. What is the intended use for this graphic card ? Gaming or workstation work? (Name few Games or applications are you going to run)
*Ans:Casual gaming & movies.*

2. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
*Ans: Antec VP450P 450W*

3. What is your Max budget ?
*Ans: within 7k. (at max 8k)*

4. Which Screen resolution will you game at (if applicable)?
*Ans: 1440*900/1680*1050*

5. What are your current computer specifications ?
Ans:
CPU - Intel Pentium CPU G2120T @ 2.70GHz
MoBo - ASRock H61M-S+
RAM - Transcend 6.00GB Dual-Channel DDR3
HDD - 500GB WD/1TB Seagate
Monitor - ViewSonic`s 17" VA1716w

*Update: 07/25:*
Increased budget to <10K.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 22, 2017)

Check if you can find used GTX 950 or even 960 in that budget. If not, maybe new GT 1030 is your best bet.


----------



## nac (Jul 22, 2017)

GT 1030 will come in your budget.


----------



## mohit9206 (Jul 22, 2017)

Yes either 1030 under 6k or 1050 at 9k. There's nothing in between.


----------



## Flash (Jul 22, 2017)

Thank you all. 
How about GTX 750 Ti? Is it old?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 22, 2017)

Flash said:


> Thank you all.
> How about GTX 750 Ti? Is it old?


GT 1030 performs between GTX 750 and 750Ti. So if you are getting a new 750Ti for under 7k don't buy 1030. 750Ti already is 3.5 years old and would probably be EOL next year.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 22, 2017)

Flash said:


> Thank you all.
> How about GTX 750 Ti? Is it old?


Get this for 8.6k after using this coupon on ebay (SAVERS1000):ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1050 Mini Pascal Series 128-bit 2gb GDDR5 Gaming Graphics Card


----------



## sumit05 (Jul 22, 2017)

Get a used gtx 750 ti 2gb around 5~6k.


----------



## Flash (Jul 22, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Get this for 8.6k after using this coupon on ebay (SAVERS1000):ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1050 Mini Pascal Series 128-bit 2gb GDDR5 Gaming Graphics Card


Thanks. I will consider that. But this doesn't have VGA port. 
Can I use this GPU via DVI-D to VGA converter with my monitor?

*ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41k54wku5GL.jpg


----------



## Flash (Jul 22, 2017)

Or HDMI to VGA convertor?

Buy Terabyte Hdmi To Vga Converter Adapter Cable - The Simplest Converter (Black) Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 23, 2017)

Flash said:


> Thanks. I will consider that. But this doesn't have VGA port.
> Can I use this GPU via DVI-D to VGA converter with my monitor?
> 
> *ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41k54wku5GL.jpg


Since both the Monitor & GPU has female ports so you need DVI-I Male to VGA Male cable which is like this:CABLESETC DVI-I Digital+Analog Male 24+4+1 pin Cable to VGA 15pin Male PC graphics Card to LCD Plasma Projector With Nylon Braiding - Buy CABLESETC DVI-I Digital+Analog Male 24+4+1 pin Cable to VGA 15pin Male PC graphics Card to LCD Plasma Projector With Nylon Braiding Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in


----------



## ico (Jul 25, 2017)

Flash said:


> Thanks. I will consider that. But this doesn't have VGA port.
> Can I use this GPU via DVI-D to VGA converter with my monitor?
> 
> *ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41k54wku5GL.jpg


These days graphic cards don't have the the DVI-I port i.e. no analog pins.

So basically you'll have to buy an active converter. Since DisplayPort is getting popular these days, you can buy a DP to VGA converter. HDMI/DP/DVI-D to VGA converters are going to be a bit expensive as they do a digital to analog conversion.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 25, 2017)

There are no passive "HDMI to VGA" converters, its never a direct conversion, using active conversion has a risk of reducing quality or refresh rate.
DVI-D can be converted because the connector comes with both digital and analog signals.


----------



## Flash (Jul 25, 2017)

*Increased budget upto 10K.*
Any other GPU to consider, other than GTX 1050?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 25, 2017)

Flash said:


> *Increased budget upto 10K.*
> Any other GPU to consider, other than GTX 1050?


SAPPHIRE PULSE Radeon™ RX 550 4GB GDDR5 GRAPHIC CARD


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 25, 2017)

Flash said:


> *Increased budget upto 10K.*
> Any other GPU to consider, other than GTX 1050?


Well, a 1050Ti would be better but since your requirements aren't high, stick with 1030.


----------



## mohit9206 (Jul 25, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> SAPPHIRE PULSE Radeon RX 550 4GB GDDR5 GRAPHIC CARD


LOL. Wouldn't buy this card for 5k even.


----------



## Flash (Jul 25, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> SAPPHIRE PULSE Radeon™ RX 550 4GB GDDR5 GRAPHIC CARD


This post says, 550 performs lower than 1050.

_



			A proper ranking involving recent performance analyses would show:

RX 550 - Baseline

RX 460 ~ 75-85% faster than RX 550

GTX 1050 ~ 80% faster than RX 550

RX 560 ~ 15-25% faster than RX 460

GTX 1050Ti ~ 25% faster than GTX 1050
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## Flash (Jul 25, 2017)

UserBenchmark: AMD RX 550 vs Nvidia GTX 1050


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 25, 2017)

Flash said:


> This post says, 550 performs lower than 1050.


Then ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD PASCAL SERIES - GT 1030 2GB GDDR5 (ZT-P10300A-10L)

If You don't want GT730, GT1030, GTX1050, RX550 which comes under 10k then what new GPU do you want?
Please reply?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 25, 2017)

Casual gaming & movies is not accurate enough description.If you were able to manage with 6670 till now then any card suggested above should be fine for you.On the other hand you will get better visual experience if you upgrade your ancient monitor(what's the point in playing recent games/watching HD movies on such a monitor).


----------



## Flash (Jul 27, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Casual gaming & movies is not accurate enough description.If you were able to manage with 6670 till now then any card suggested above should be fine for you.On the other hand you will get better visual experience if you upgrade your ancient monitor(what's the point in playing recent games/watching HD movies on such a monitor).


Which monitor (ie., inch&model) do you suggest?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 27, 2017)

Flash said:


> Which monitor (ie., inch&model) do you suggest?


Depends on what would the monitor be used for and GPU to be used for those tasks.


----------



## Flash (Jul 27, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Depends on what would the monitor be used for and GPU to be used for those tasks.


Say Zotac GTX 1050 mini.

_I've ordered HDMI to VGA converter, to check whether the artifacts are happening because of any port/cord problems in my old HD 6670. Once i check and confirm the fault (if it's because of GPU), I will go and buy GTX 1050. Currently i have Viewsonic 17" monitor as said in the OP. So, if i buy 1050 - i will update the monitor in the near future. Hence checking about monitor probably within *10k.*_


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 27, 2017)

Flash said:


> Say Zotac GTX 1050 mini.
> 
> _I've ordered HDMI to VGA converter, to check whether the artifacts are happening because of any port/cord problems in my old HD 6670. Once i check and confirm the fault (if it's because of GPU), I will go and buy GTX 1050. Currently i have Viewsonic 17" monitor as said in the OP. So, if i buy 1050 - i will update the monitor in the near future. Hence checking about monitor._


1050 isn't worth the price


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 27, 2017)

Flash said:


> Which monitor (ie., inch&model) do you suggest?


A few days back someone here posted price of a 32" LG IPS panel monitor as ~16k which,if correct,is your best choice.Once you watch HD movies or even those 480p TV shows rips on a 32" screen,you will never go back to smaller size screens.

Online prices are a bit higher currently but the 1st review quoted price as ~17k,check in offline shops.
Amazon.in: Buy LG 32MN58H 80 cm (31.5-inch) Full-HD IPS Monitor Online at Low Prices in India | LG Reviews & Ratings


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 27, 2017)

Flash said:


> Which monitor (ie., inch&model) do you suggest?


LG 22MP68VQ 22" LED IPS @ 8.5k


----------



## Flash (Aug 7, 2017)

mohit9206 said:


> Yes either 1030 under 6k or 1050 at 9k. There's nothing in between.





bssunilreddy said:


> Get this for 8.6k after using this coupon on ebay (SAVERS1000):ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1050 Mini Pascal Series 128-bit 2gb GDDR5 Gaming Graphics Card





SaiyanGoku said:


> Well, a 1050Ti would be better but since your requirements aren't high, stick with 1030.


Thanks Guys. Ordered Zotac GTX 1050.


----------



## krish1997 (Sep 14, 2017)

buy 1050ti 3GB 
it can supoort netflix 4k


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 14, 2017)

krish1997 said:


> buy 1050ti 3GB
> it can supoort netflix 4k



There is no 3GB version of 1050Ti


----------



## Flash (Sep 14, 2017)

krish1997 said:


> buy 1050ti 3GB
> it can supoort netflix 4k


I bought GTX 1050 already. 
Anyway, thanks for the suggestion.


----------

